# Transparent Roofing For Kit box?



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Would it be safe and okay if I install transparent roofing on my kit box?

Something like this?
http://www.iwilltry.org/b/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/800px-solar_heating_greenhouse_south_roof_6.jpg

If not I'll just use a regular one.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*No*

*NO don't do it,If the birds get spooked they will try to escape and fly up against the transparent roof in an attempt to get away, this could lead to dead and injured birds.* GEORGE


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

I think it will be fine. I don't know if George saw the picture, but those transparant roof pannels have very large groves in them. Pigeons arn't that smart but I think pigeons would try to escape through chicken-wire before they would try to go through this stuff. Besides, there's a couple of other member on PT that have used this transparant stuff.


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the help you guys.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

birds+me=happy said:


> I think it will be fine. I don't know if George saw the picture, but those transparant roof pannels have very large groves in them. Pigeons arn't that smart but I think pigeons would try to escape through chicken-wire before they would try to go through this stuff. Besides, there's a couple of other member on PT that have used this transparant stuff.


*Think about this if spooked pigeon will fly into a transparent house window I am sure that a spooked bird that is in the kit box will fly up thinking that is nothing but blue sky you see a pigeon does not see glass. i have had race birds trying to get away from a hawk hit the glass. *GEORGE


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

I think I have come to a conclusion not to make things so complicated for the birds. I'll just purchase a white corrugated roof.

Thanks George! I didn't know you lived in Cali, I have seen the birds you have sold/given to Rod, they're awesome! When I finish building my loft, maybe I can purchase a few birds from you. Something I can start with.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That picture you showed us is labeled "solar heated greenhouse". It would be different if you were to use one small panel on the roof, but that much of the roof to be covered with that stuff would really heat things up in there. It would become too hot inside. How much were you planning to use?


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

I was planning to use it as the whole roof for my kit box, but like you said it really would be hot in there. I will just use the regular ones. I just want whats comfortable for the birds.

God Bless

Kevin


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi KEVIN, Yes use the type that is colored and they can't see through.* GEORGE


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think you'll be much happier with that. Keep us posted.


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Will do, thanks!


----------

